# First Cheese.



## puddy (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I got my AMZNPS in the mail the other day and guess what? I'm smoking some cheese. I have Sharp Cheddar, Mild Cheddar, Colby, Colbyjack, Pepper Jack, Fresh Mozz, and String Cheese. I threw a foil boat of Kosher Salt where I had room as well. For my wood I'm using Hickory, Maple, and Cherry. She is making TBS right now. I didn't take pre smoke pictures because well, who hasn't seen cheese before.


----------



## venture (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck on the cheese!

Thanks for reminding me?  I have a few pounds in the fridge.  We are getting cool and rainy weather here right now.  I was supposed to be smoking cheese tonight, but we still have a couple of days for cool weather so no ice will be needed.

Show us some pics when you are done!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 17, 2012)

Man I love smoked cheese. Can't wait to see some pics 


Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 18, 2012)

tyotrain said:


> Man I love smoked cheese. Can't wait to see some pics
> 
> 
> Have fun and Happy smoking



X 2 on that !


----------



## puddy (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright here is the CView I think I captured enough to get you all to full drool.








Here is the Fresh Mozzarella and String Cheese, This was only in for an hour and a half.







All Packed up.







Here is the Provelone.







Packed up







Here is the PepperJack as you can see the one on the right got a little Cajun no biggie.







The Mild Cheddar.







All packed up







Sharp Cheddar.







Packed up







Colby







Colby Jack







The two united as one


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 18, 2012)

Now that stuff looks awesome to me.


----------



## venture (Mar 18, 2012)

Now for the wait!

Let me know what you think about the sharp cheddar?

I have found that when smoked I can handle a medium cheddar, when for fresh I much prefer the sharpest cheddar I can afford.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## puddy (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah yes the wait, on the plus side I will be in IL all week next week so I wont be tempted to try it. I had some of the string cheese today and that was pretty good, well see about after a week.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 19, 2012)

You know you don't have to wait on the fresh mozzarella - in fact it is best once it is cool on the day of the smoke. I always use it within a few days of smoking as it starts to go down hill a bit after that.


----------



## puddy (Mar 19, 2012)

Scar Ill keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Is that salt in the first pic?


----------



## bobdog46 (Mar 20, 2012)

Question about the salt ???  I haven't heard of that before - What is smoked salt used for and what does smoking do to the salt ?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 20, 2012)

Smoked salt can be used like regular salt - it just adds another level of flavor. The salt absorbs a light smokey flavor.


----------



## puddy (Mar 20, 2012)

AK1 yes that is salt in the first pic. I had some free space so I decided to throw some Kosher Salt in the mix.


----------



## puddy (Apr 6, 2012)

The Pepper Jack is delicious, and mild cheddar is going into some Brat Casserole.


----------

